

The Case Against Newspaper Companies - adbachman
http://davetroy.com/?p=581

======
adbachman
> _As observers, these trained journalists accurately state that a small,
> unfunded website run by “these kids” (many of whom are 20 year veterans of
> the press) can not effectively compete with some imagined newsroom of the
> past. However, these “small unfunded websites” are just starting out. They
> will grow. And these imagined news operations no longer exist, and the ones
> that still do are shrinking. They are on a collision course._

> _If I had to bet on whether a bloated 172-year old company that’s in
> bankruptcy will find the model, or whether it would be one of a field of
> startups, I’d bet on the field of startups every time. Why wouldn’t you?_

